# Taking vehicles to Canada



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, does anyone have any experience or infomation about taking Uk vehicles to Canada?

I want to take my van with me and fill it with a few household items on its way over, any idea's if this is possible or links to company's that do this?

Thanks again,

Gareth


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluegaz42 said:


> Hello, does anyone have any experience or infomation about taking Uk vehicles to Canada?
> 
> I want to take my van with me and fill it with a few household items on its way over, any idea's if this is possible or links to company's that do this?
> 
> ...


Your question begs the question 'why would you want to do this'? It would be very expensive presuming you can get by the immigration authority. People who bring motorbikes require to have all fluids removed and the item/ completely/professionally cleaned. Does your vehicle comply with all Canadian emission requirements?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Isn't the drivers side on the right hand side of the vehicles in UK? Would be hard getting use to driving it in canada.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*taking a van to canada*

its a waste of time and money it will give you a big headache it took us 3 years
to just to get canada so taking a car/van would be a big deal sorry bad news:ma:confused2:














bluegaz42 said:


> Hello, does anyone have any experience or infomation about taking Uk vehicles to Canada?
> 
> I want to take my van with me and fill it with a few household items on its way over, any idea's if this is possible or links to company's that do this?
> 
> ...


----------

